# Warranty usage/issues???



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> I'm looking at a few CPO 2014 and 2015 Cruze Diesel cars. One 2014 has VERY low miles (less than 2000) but will only have 23 months and 40k+ miles on the B2B warranty, but there are 2015 models with around 20,000 miles on them that will have 40+ months of warranty and around 28k miles... Is that even a concern???
> 
> How often have you guys had issues with the car that required warranty service???
> 
> ...


Well I bought a 15 diesel with 3700 miles. I wanted a car that had the used car price but hadn't been serviced. If you read some of the big threads on here you find some diesels having emissions related issues. Some if not many have had Chevy dealers that don't know how to service this diesel. They over filled the oil by a lot and put the incorrect oil in the car, it takes dexos 2 oil. Some dealers put dexos 1 oil in the cars. 

With all that being said, if I bought a used car with miles on it, I would only buy a car with great maintenance records and I wouldn't want a car that has had a lot of problems, if the car had wrong oil in it and over filled how will that car be in the long term? I just dunno.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

how many miles a month do you drive?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I would only buy a car with great maintenance records


this

i bought 2 used cherokees and a used miata all sight unseen, didnt look at records, didnt look at the car, nothing...all 3 have been fantastic

having owned the diesel cruze for 2.5yrs and reading this forum all that time, i would be scared to buy a used one without records and a full go over


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Depends on how lucky you feel. 

Myself, I don't buy used as I don't feel lucky at all. And I always buy the max GMPP 7/100 bumper-to-bumper. 

YMMV


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Well I bought a 15 diesel with 3700 miles. I wanted a car that had the used car price but hadn't been serviced. If you read some of the big threads on here you find some diesels having emissions related issues. Some if not many have had Chevy dealers that don't know how to service this diesel. They over filled the oil by a lot and put the incorrect oil in the car, it takes dexos 2 oil. Some dealers put dexos 1 oil in the cars.
> 
> With all that being said, if I bought a used car with miles on it, I would only buy a car with great maintenance records and I wouldn't want a car that has had a lot of problems, if the car had wrong oil in it and over filled how will that car be in the long term? I just dunno.


10-4 is incompetent service the main problem you've heard about?



boraz said:


> how many miles a month do you drive?


Various... There are times when we drive very little, maybe a few hundred miles in a month. BUT, there are times when we drive a few thousand miles in a month. During the diesel show season when I am traveling to many events I can do between 500-1000 in a week. I probably have averaged around 15-25,000/year in my Jetta TDI since we purchased it. But that also included a trip from here in Tennessee out west to California and back...



boraz said:


> this
> 
> i bought 2 used cherokees and a used miata all sight unseen, didnt look at records, didnt look at the car, nothing...all 3 have been fantastic
> 
> having owned the diesel cruze for 2.5yrs and reading this forum all that time, i would be scared to buy a used one without records and a full go over


I'm not understanding your post. You bought three cars sight unseen, without records or anything that have been great, but you think the Diesel Cruze is so temperamental or problematic that you would not buy one used without full documentation and a thorough inspection... Considering the rep of Jeep and Chrysler products and I am surprised you think more highly of them than the Cruze Diesel and that worries me a little... Or am I reading something wrong??? Please elaborate.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> I'm not understanding your post. You bought three cars sight unseen, without records or anything that have been great, but you think the Diesel Cruze is so temperamental or problematic that you would not buy one used without full documentation and a thorough inspection... Considering the rep of Jeep and Chrysler products and I am surprised you think more highly of them than the Cruze Diesel and that worries me a little... Or am I reading something wrong??? Please elaborate.


98 xj's and 96 miata....theyre bulletproof and fixable by any idiot with youtube.

the ctd, not so much....im happy i bought it, and its been reliable enough (my garage has the repair history), but lack of knowledge at dealer and gm levels, lack of parts availabe (lots of national backorders) make the car troublesome if/when it does break


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> Various... There are times when we drive very little, maybe a few hundred miles in a month. BUT, there are times when we drive a few thousand miles in a month. During the diesel show season when I am traveling to many events I can do between 500-1000 in a week. I probably have averaged around 15-25,000/year in my Jetta TDI since we purchased it. But that also included a trip from here in Tennessee out west to California and back...
> 
> _I'm looking at a few CPO 2014 and 2015 Cruze Diesel cars. One 2014 has VERY low miles (less than 2000) but will only have 23 months and 40k+ miles on the B2B warranty, but there are 2015 models with around 20,000 miles on them that will have 40+ months of warranty and around 28k miles... Is that even a concern???_


so at 1500 miles/month...the 2014 has 23 months of time or 27 mos of miles....so 23 mos til warranty over

the 2015 has 40 months of time or 19 mos of miles....so 19 mos til warranty over


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

theres been a handful of cars that were on here that the owners got rid of cuz of re-occuring issues/too much time in the shop, etc...

are those cars out there? are they really fixed this time?

such is the gamble with used


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

boraz said:


> theres been a handful of cars that were on here that the owners got rid of cuz of re-occuring issues/too much time in the shop, etc...
> 
> are those cars out there? are they really fixed this time?
> 
> such is the gamble with used


Yup for standard private party used, or non Chevy dealer used that could be an issue for sure. For a CPO Chevy purchase it comes with history on service too I believe and that would disclose any reoccurring problems. As with any purchase buyer beware and do your research and inspection. I'd feel comfortable in a used Cruze Diesel as long as they are not all exploding at 36001 miles and from what I read here they are doing pretty darn good.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Let's see. I'm at 157K miles now. Off the top of my head, 61K miles I had wheel bearings done on my dime 62K miles, exhaust temp sensor under warranty. Couple manual regens at 115K and 131K miles (see my sticky on this in technical section). Battery at 151K. 

Overall, it's been and continues to be a great, if not perfect, car.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Bump...

Any other comments/concerns with CPO Chevy Cruze purchase or warrant issues and/or failures/problems with your Cruze Diesel?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i bought my CTd new with 0 miles. i drive 80% city and have had 0 mechanical issues. interior another story. i had a broken sunshade then a warped headliner all replaced under b2b. the cruze not meant to be a city car does it very well. fuely shows i get 33mpg in the city. only other thing is that my CTD pulls to the right heavily


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I went through a Oxygen Sensor and NOX sensor at about 20K miles. They replaced the O2 sensor and I think the real problem was the NOX sensor. When they did the O2, I don't think they went through the proper troubleshooting tree. The car didn't even make it home from the O2 repair before it tripped the CEL. After contacting our customer care rep on the board, took it back to them and this time they did a much longer troubleshoot and test drive. The first test drive was 10 miles. Second one was 56 miles. I got my car back and no problems since. I also think they reflashed the computer. I think the GM mothership reached out to the dealer the second time and they did a much better job.

I don't usually buy extended warranties, but I'm really considering it on this one. I do not know enough about the technology to repair myself. The CTD is such a small production run, I do not think the independents will be of much use if something goes south (engine, sensor, computer or specific diesel tech troubleshooting problem). 

My older brother purchased an 07 CPO Accord with about 20k on it back in 08 from a local Honda dealer. CPO warranty went to 100k. He had some issues with ignition coils when it had about 70k on it. Honda did everything they could to weasel out of that 100k warranty. In the end Honda paid for the repair but my brother had to put up a good fight. He's a Honda guy, he's on his 3rd Accord. If he would have been stuck with the bill, I'm sure he would have a Camry now.


----------



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

Chris Tobin,

You are asking two different questions and therefore getting different answers. First you are wondering if there are any issues with the Cruze Diesel, then you are wondering if the '14 with low miles is better than the '15 with higher miles.

The way I look at if you are looking for a '14 or newer diesel passenger car, logically there is only one option for you ... the Cruze Diesel. I don't believe you can buy a Volkswagen TDi on American soil yet. As for which is better 1 year older and low miles or 1 year newer and higher miles. Its a toss up, in the life a diesel engine or entire car for that matter, 20k miles isn't much. Most of the issues brought up on this site are related to the emission system of the Cruze Diesel. Typically if you have emission problems its within the warranty period anyways.

I bought my '14 with ~16k miles on it and have put 10k miles to date and haven't had any problems. I would expect that either the '14 or the '15 would provide you with many worry-free miles as long as those who service your car don't do something stupid.

Therefore, make your decision based on which one is the color you like the best.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

JRB'sOilburningCruze said:


> My older brother purchased an 07 CPO Accord with about 20k on it back in 08 from a local Honda dealer. CPO warranty went to 100k. He had some issues with ignition coils when it had about 70k on it. Honda did everything they could to weasel out of that 100k warranty. In the end Honda paid for the repair but my brother had to put up a good fight. He's a Honda guy, he's on his 3rd Accord. If he would have been stuck with the bill, I'm sure he would have a Camry now.


Impossible! Hondas don't break. They don't even have repair facilities at their dealerships. 

...or so those who pray at the altar of Honda believe.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

highmarker said:


> Chris Tobin,
> 
> You are asking two different questions and therefore getting different answers. First you are wondering if there are any issues with the Cruze Diesel, then you are wondering if the '14 with low miles is better than the '15 with higher miles.
> 
> ...


Funny thing is that both the low mile 2014 and the 20k mile 2015 are at the same dealer for the same price and have the same options... They are both black on black with sunroof, navigation and Pioneer sound system.

Are there any options I should avoid?

Glad you are happy with your used Cruze Diesel, I hope to be too...


----------



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> Funny thing is that both the low mile 2014 and the 20k mile 2015 are at the same dealer for the same price and have the same options... They are both black on black with sunroof, navigation and Pioneer sound system.
> 
> Are there any options I should avoid?
> 
> Glad you are happy with your used Cruze Diesel, I hope to be too...


Well then, buy them both!


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

highmarker said:


> Well then, buy them both!


You must have a VERY different bank balance that I do!!! hahaha


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chris Tobin said:


> Yup for standard private party used, or non Chevy dealer used that could be an issue for sure. For a CPO Chevy purchase it comes with history on service too I believe and that would disclose any reoccurring problems. As with any purchase buyer beware and do your research and inspection. I'd feel comfortable in a used Cruze Diesel as long as they are not all exploding at 36001 miles and from what I read here they are doing pretty darn good.


Your assumption about CPO is incorrect. All CPO really means is that it's a used car that has passed a quick set of checks.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> Funny thing is that both the low mile 2014 and the 20k mile 2015 are at the same dealer for the same price and have the same options... They are both black on black with sunroof, navigation and Pioneer sound system.
> 
> Are there any options I should avoid?
> 
> Glad you are happy with your used Cruze Diesel, I hope to be too...


Make sure you like the Pioneer stereo. Although some disagree with me, I think the base stereo sounds better.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

diesel said:


> Make sure you like the Pioneer stereo. Although some disagree with me, I think the base stereo sounds better.


10-4 I'll look into it and listen to them. An audio system upgrade would probably come in the future anyhow...

Thanks


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> 10-4 I'll look into it and listen to them. An audio system upgrade would probably come in the future anyhow...
> 
> Thanks


I think the pioneer system may be included if you get the sunroof on at least one of the years 14 or 15. Can't recall. I don't have pioneer system or the sunroof.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I think the pioneer system may be included if you get the sunroof on at least one of the years 14 or 15. Can't recall. I don't have pioneer system or the sunroof.


Two of the ones both have Pioneer and Sunroof, but they are 14 and 15...

Seems like I've seen non-pioneer with sunroof, but now I can't remember... More research...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

diesel said:


> Make sure you like the Pioneer stereo. Although some disagree with me, I think the base stereo sounds better.


I kinda liked it, you just have to have the cheat codes to set it up right. You can't simply turn bass & tremble up to the max and get a good sound. There was a thread to set it just right. 



IndyDiesel said:


> I think the pioneer system may be included if you get the sunroof on at least one of the years 14 or 15. Can't recall. I don't have pioneer system or the sunroof.


Dependant of the year its called Sun and Sound or All Star package.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

How does the bumper to bumper warranty work? And do those repairs still have to be paid for? I have a lot of paint blemishes/bad scratches that my car came (used) with that I want gone....is that something that it could be used for?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> How does the bumper to bumper warranty work? And do those repairs still have to be paid for? I have a lot of paint blemishes/bad scratches that my car came (used) with that I want gone....is that something that it could be used for?


The vanity repairs you seek would not be covered under the New Car limited warranty, which if under 3 years or 36,000 miles does transfer to you. Then you also have the 5 year 100,000 powertrain coverage. G.M. would pay your Dealer for any covered repairs with no charge to you.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> The vanity repairs you seek would not be covered under the New Car limited warranty, which if under 3 years or 36,000 miles does transfer to you. Then you also have the 5 year 100,000 powertrain coverage. G.M. would pay your Dealer for any covered repairs with no charge to you.


Thanks for the info, what about like edge guards peeling/turning white? I have them around the lower side skirts and on the doors...didn't know the car had them until I was drying it off one day and could see them very visibly on my black car.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> 10-4 I'll look into it and listen to them. An audio system upgrade would probably come in the future anyhow...
> 
> Thanks


Headunit? Speakers? Sub/Amp? Mini DP?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Thanks for the info, what about like edge guards peeling/turning white? I have them around the lower side skirts and on the doors...didn't know the car had them until I was drying it off one day and could see them very visibly on my black car.


Chips and scratches are not the fault of the manufacturer so those are not covered, however something that's the direct result of a manufacturing defect would be covered. What you mention above about the edge guards MAY be covered. You just have to talk to the dealer.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

diesel said:


> Chips and scratches are not the fault of the manufacturer so those are not covered, however something that's the direct result of a manufacturing defect would be covered. What you mention above about the edge guards MAY be covered. You just have to talk to the dealer.


For questions like that does it have to go to the dealer it was bought from? Or would any certified Chevrolet dealer be okay?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

anthonysmith93 said:


> For questions like that does it have to go to the dealer it was bought from? Or would any certified Chevrolet dealer be okay?


Warranty is good at any dealer, BUT some are better than others. Check out the dealer before you go to it. Some people have reported horrible dealer experience on this forum, while others (such as myself) have had great experiences.


----------

